# Wapping tunnel Liverpool febuary 2016



## Lavino (Feb 13, 2016)

Visited the wapping tunnels Liverpool and a big thanks to @blacksnake for taking us down there and giving us all the history of the tunnels. Also @telf @will knot and @dangle_angle thanks lads was a really good day and had a good laugh enjoyed the wirewool spinning and the dangley things hanging from the tunnel roof I really wasn't expecting them really nice. N with my history and a few pictures ....

The Liverpool and Manchester Railway (L&MR) system provided the world’s first passenger railway stations where services were hauled by timetabled locomotives. The railway line opened on 15 September 1830 and originally ran from Liverpool’s passenger terminus [Crown Street] to its counterpart Manchester terminus [Liverpool Road]. The L&MR thus also became the first inter-city railway.

The route extended some 31 miles (50 km) and was an outstanding engineering achievement of its era. It included the world’s first railway tunnel under a major city: the 1.3 mile (2 km) Wapping Tunnel was bored through sandstone from Wapping Goods station, at the southern end of Liverpool docks, to the district of Edge Hill. The railway also included a viaduct, comprising 9 arches, across the Sankey Valley and a 2 miles long rock cutting at Olive Mount. When the line opened, George Stephenson’s locomotive “Rocket” conveyed a number of dignitaries, including the then prime minister, the Duke of Wellington.


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2016)

That is a goodun, lovely, Thanks


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 13, 2016)

That looks fun - love a good flooded tunnel. One day I'll have to go back to Liverpool.......What's with the upside down camera in the right of the first picture?


----------



## Lavino (Feb 13, 2016)

Not sure what's going on there with that camera lol


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 13, 2016)

That's interesting. Was the tunnel fitted out for double track? It looks like it was. But the tunnel is in pretty good condition for its age, apart from the flooding.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 14, 2016)

these photos are stunning...
Top work

Might have to visit this place myself when I'm next in the area


----------



## Rubex (Feb 14, 2016)

Very cool Lavino  amazing pics!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Those stalagtites are fantastic! 
Great set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Feb 15, 2016)

I can only echo what UrbanX said great set of photos


----------

